
Show HN: Visual Studio Code for Chromebooks and Raspberry Pi (Native ARM/ARM64) - headmelted
https://headmelted.com/visual-studio-code-for-arm64-67c19625ba2c
======
k__
Nice.

I was already impressed to see VSC embedded in websites.

